# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  أسباب الثبات على دين الله عز وجل.

## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أسباب الثبات على دين الله عز وجل.
1- صدق اللجوء إلى الله - سبحانه - والإلحاح عليه في الدعاء.الثبات على دين الله عز وجل نعمة من الله يمن بها على من يشاء من عباده المؤمنين ، قال تعالى: { يُثَبِّتُ اللهُ الذين آمنوا بالقَوْلِ الثَّابتِ في الحياةِ الدُّنيا وفي الآخرةِ ويُضِلُّ اللهُ الظالمينَ ويفعلُ اللهُ ما يشاء } (إبراهيم/27)
وقال تعالى : { ونُقلِّبُ أفئدتَهم وأبصارَهم كما لم يؤمنوا به أوَّلَ مرةٍ ونذرُهُم في طغيانِهم يعْمهون } (الأنعام / 110) .
وقال تعالى : { واعلموا أنَّ اللهَ يحولُ بين المرءِ وقلْبِهِ وأنَّه إليه تُحْشرون } (الأنفال / 24).
وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((إن قلوب بني آدم كلَّها بين إصبعين من أصابع الرحمن كقلبٍ واحدٍ يصرِّفه حيث يشاء )). ثم قال: ((اللهم مُصرِّفَ القلوبِ صرِّفْ قلوبَنا على طاعتِك )). رواه مسلم في صحيحه (2654) من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما .
وروى الإمام أحمد في مسنده (4/182) قال: ((حدثنا الوليد بن مسلم ، قال : سمعت - يعني ابن جابر – يقول: حدثني بسر بن عبيد الله الحضرمي : أنَّه سمع أبا إدريسٍ الخولاني يقول : سمعت النوَّاس بنَ سمعان الكلابي يقول : سمعت رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  يقول : (( ما من قلب إلا وهو بين أصبعين من أصابع رب العالمين إن شاء أن يقيمه أقامه وإن شاء أن يزيغه أزاغه )) ، وكان يقول : ((يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على دينك)).
(( والميزان بيد الرحمن عز وجل يخفضه ويرفعه)).
لذلك لجأ الراسخون في العلم ، العالمون بالله ، الراغبون في طاعته إليه وحده داعينه سبحانه أن يحفظهم من زيغ القلوب ومضلات الأهواء : { ربَّنا لا تُزِغْ قلوبَنَا بعد إذْ هديتنا وهَبْ لنا من لدنك رحمةً إنَّك أنت الوهّاب } (آل عمران/8) .
فلا يغرنَّك يا أخي الكريم ركعة صليتَها أو ليلة قمتَها أو يومًا صمتَه ، وأنت لا تدري هل قبل الله ذلك منك أم ردَّه عليك فضُرِب بذاك العمل وجهك .
فأدم الدعاء لله وأكثر من ذكره وأطل الاطِّراح بين يديه ، وأكثر من قول : ((اللهم مُقلِّبَ القلوبِ ثبِّتْ قلبي على دينِك ، اللهم مُصرِّفَ القلوبِ صرِّف قلبي إلى طاعتِك )).
فالدعاء عبادة من أعظم العبادات ، وقربة من أفضل القربات ، وهو من أعظم أسباب الثبات على دين الله عز وجل.

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

أحسن الله إليك يا شيخ علي، ولا حرمك الله الأجر، ويسر أمرك، كلام طيب من رجل طيب، بارك الله فيك.

----------


## ماجد المبارك

هناك كتاب قيم بعنوان:
الثبات على دين الله، وأثره في حياة المسلم في ضوء الكتاب والسنة، تأليف: الدكتور الأمين الصادق الأمين، في مجلدين، دار ابن الجوزي، عام 1425هـ.
ورسالة صغيرة:
لفضيلة الشيخ الداعية: محمد المنجد، من منشورات دار الوطن.

----------


## ابن رجب

شكر الله لكم ابا الحسن . ولاحرمت الاجر .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الإخوة الأفاضل / وليد الدلبحي ،  ماجد المبارك ، أبو حاتم ابن رجب ، جزاكم الله خيرًا ، شرفت بالمرور .
واستفدت من تعقيب أخينا ماجد ، وقد وقفت على كتاب الدكتور الأمين الصادق الأمين ، وهو فعلا مطبوع بدار ابن الجوزي سنة 1425هـ وهو في الأصل رسالة رسالة جامعية تقدم بها الدكتور الصادق إلى جامعة أم القرى للحصول على درجة الدكتوراه ، وقد أجيزت بتقدير ممتاز وشهادة تفوق ، وهو كتاب على درجة كبيرة من الأهمية ، جزاك الله خيرًا.
 أما رسالة الشيخ المنجد فلم أقف عليها .
وقد لفتت مشاركتك - جزاك الله خيرًا - انتباهي إلى أن الموضوع فعلا مطروق من كثير من المشايخ الفضلاء ، لذلك اكتفيت بوضع بعض الروابط النافعة والمفيدة في الموضوع ، ومن وقف من الإخوة الفضلاء على ما يفيد في الموضوع من محاضرة أو كتاب أو مقال على الشبكة ، أن يتفضل بوضع رابطه هنا مشكورًا ، وإليكم بعض الروابط /

1- أسباب الثبات على طلب العلم للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ /
http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/view...D=281&CID=2#s1
2- الثبات على الحق / خطبة للشيخ محمد حسان.
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson...esson_id=18956
3- وسائل الثبات على دين الله للشيخ سعيد بن مسفر /
http://audio.islam***.net/audio/inde...audioid=108743
4- الثبات على التوحيد للدكتور عصام بن هاشم الجفري
http://saaid.net/Doat/aljefri/69.htm
5- الثبات على الدين ووسائله / مراد القدسي .
http://www.islamdoor.com/k/212.htm
6- من موقع الإسلام اليوم /
http://www.islamtoday.net/questions/...*.cfm?id=13039
7- وهذه محاضرة للدكتور محمد العريفي بعنوان ((الثبات على أخلاق المؤمنات))
http://www.meshkat.net/lectures/arefil10.rm
8- وأيضًا هذه محاضرة بعنوان ((الثبات على الهداية )) للشيخ محمد الشنقيطي.
http://audio.islam***.net/audio/inde...&audioid=88873

بارك الله في الجميع .

----------


## ابن رجب

واياكم شيخنا ابا الحسن .

----------


## محمد عبد المجيد

ملخص لرسالة الثبات علي دين الله للشيخ محمد بن صالح المنجد
الثبات على دين الله
-1-
محمد صالح المنجد
إن الحمد لله، نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا، من يــهــده الله فـلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله. أما بعد :
فإن الثبات على دين الله مطلـب أسـاسـي لكل مسلم صادق يـريـد سلوك الصراط المستـقـيم بعزيمة ورشد. 
أهمية الموضوع تكمن في أمور منها :
- وضع المجتمعات الحالية التي يعيش فيها المسلمون، وأنواع الفتن والمغريات التي بنارها يكتوون، وأصناف الشهوات والشبهات التي بسببها أضحى الدين غريباً ، فنال المتمسكون به مثلاً عجيباً "القابض على دينه كالقابض على الجمر".
ولا شك عند كل ذي لُب أن حاجة المسلم اليوم للثبات أعظم من حاجة أخيه أيام السلف والجهد المطلوب لتحقيقه أكبر.
- كـثـرة حوادث الردة والنكوص على الأعقاب ، والانتكاسات بين المسلمين ؛ مما يحمل المسـلـم على الخوف من أمثال تلك المصائر ، ويتلمس وسائل الثبات للوصول إلى بر آمن.
- ارتباط الموضوع بـالـقـلـب ؛ الذي يقول النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في شأنه : "لَقلب ابن آدم أشد انقلاباً من القِدْر إذا استجمعت غلياناً" (1). 
ويضرب - عليه الصلاة والـسـلام - للقلب مثلاً آخر فيقول : "إنما سمي القلب من تقلبه، إنما مثل القلب مثل ريشة بالفلاة تعلقت في أصل شجرة يقلبها الريح ظهراً لبطن" (2)، فسبق قول الشاعر :
ما سمي الإنسان إلا لنسيانه	ولا القلب إلا أنه يتقلب
فتـثبـيت هذا المتقلب برياح الشهوات والشبهات أمر خطير يحتاج لوسائل جبارة تكافئ ضخامة المهمة وصعوبتها.
ومن رحمة الله - عز وجل - بنا أن بيّن لنا في كتابه وعلى لسان نبيه وفي سيرته وسائل كثيرة للثبات ، أستعرض معك - أيها القارئ الكريم - بعضاً منها :
أولاً : الإقبال على القرآن :
القرآن العظيم وسيلة التثبيت الأولى وهو حبل الله المتين ، والنور المبين ، من تمسك به عصمه الله ومن اتبعه أنجاه الله ، ومن دعا إليه هُدي إلى صراط مستقيم.
نـص الله على أن وظـيفـة هذا الكتاب والـغـايـة الـتـي من أجلها أنزله منجّماً مفصلاً هي التثبيت ، فقال -تعالى - في معرض الرد على شُبه الكفار : ((وقَالَ الَذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْلا نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ القُرْآنُ جُمْلَةً واحِدَةً كَذَلِكَ لِنُثَبِّتَ بِهِ فُؤَادَكَ ورَتَّلْنَاهُ تَرْتِيلاً (32) ولا يَأْتُونَكَ بِمَثَلٍ إلاَّ جِئْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ وأَحْسَنَ تَفْسِيراً)) [الفرقان:32،33].
كيف يكون القرآن مصدراً للتثبيت ؟!
* لأنه يزرع الإيمان ويزكي النفس بالصلة بالله.
* لأن تـلـك الآيات تـنـزل برداً وسلاماً على قـلـب المؤمن الذي تعصف به رياح الفتنة ، فيطمئن قلبه بذكر الله. 
* لأنه يزود المسلم بالتصورات والقيم الصحيحة التي يستطيع من خلالها أن يقوّم الأوضاع من حوله ، وكذا الموازين التي تهيئ له الحكم على الأمور فلا يضطرب حكمه ولا تتناقض أقواله باختلاف الأحداث والأشخاص.
* إنه يرد على الشبهات التي يثيرها أعداء الإسلام من الكفار والمنافقين كالأمثلة الحية التي عاشها الصدر الأول.
ما هو أثر قول الله - عز وجل - : ((مَا ودَّعَكَ رَبُّكَ ومَا قَلَى)) [الضحى:3] على نفس رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- لما قال المشركون : ودع محمد (3) ؟!
ما هو أثر قول الله - عز وجل - : ((لِّسَانُ الَذِي يُلْحِدُونَ إلَيْهِ أَعْجَمِيٌّ وهَذَا لِسَانٌ عَرَبِيٌّ مُّبِينٌ)) [النحل:103] لما ادعى كفار قريش أن محمداً -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إنما يعلمه بشر وأنه يأخذ القرآن عن نجار رومى بمكة ؟!
ما هـو أثـر قـول الله - عز وجل - : ((أَلا فِي الفـِتـْنـَةِ سَقَـطُوا)) [ التوبة:49] في نفوس المؤمنين لما قال المنافق ((ائْذَن لِّي ولا تَفْتِنِّي)) [ التوبة:49] ؟!
أليس تثبيتاً على تثبيت ، وربطاً على القلوب المؤمنة ، ورداً على الشبهات وإسكاتاً لأهل الباطل.. ؟
بلى وربى.
ومن هنا نستطيع أن ندرك الـفـرق بـيـن الذين ربطوا حياتـهـم بالقرآن وأقبلوا عليه تلاوة وحفظاً وتفسيراً وتدبراً ؛ منه ينطلقـون ، وإليه يفيئون ، وبين مَن جعلوا كلام البشر جل همهم وشغلهم الشاغل.
ثانياً : التزام شرع الله والعمل الصالح :
قال الله - تعالى - : ((يُثَبِّتُ اللَّهُ الَذِينَ آمَنُوا بِالْقَوْلِ الثَّابِتِ فِي الحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وفِي الآخِرَةِ ويُضِلُّ اللَّهُ الظَّالِمِينَ ويَفْعَلُ اللَّهُ مَا يَشَاءُ)) [ إبراهيم:27].
قال قتادة : أما ((في الحياة الدنيا)) فيـثـبـتـهـم بالخير والعمل الصالح ((وفي الآخرة)) في القبر. وكذا روي عن غير واحد من السلف (4). وقال سبحانه : ((ولـَوْ أَنـَّهـُمْ فـَعـَلـُوا مَا يُوعَظُونَ بِهِ لَكَانَ خَيْراً لَّهُمْ وأَشَدَّ تَثْبِيتاً)) [النساء: 166] ، أي على الحق.
وهذا بيّن ، وإلا فهل نتوقع ثباتاً من الكسالى القاعدين عن الأعمال الصالحـة إذا أطـلـت الفتنة برأسها وادلهمّ الخطب ؟ ولكن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات يـهـديـهـم الله إليه صراطاً مستقيماً ويثبتهم بما ثبتوا به أنفسهم في الدنيا.
ثالثاً : تدبر قصص الأنبياء ودراستها للتأسي والعمل :
والدليل على ذلك قوله - تعالى - : ((وكُلاًّ نَّقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنـبـَاءِ الـرُّسـُلِ مَا نُثَبِّتُ بِهِ فُؤَادَكَ وجَاءَكَ فِي هَذِهِ الحَقُّ ومَوْعِظَةٌ وذِكْرَى لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ  )) [ هود:120].
فما نزلت تلك الآيات على عهد رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلـم- للتسلـيـة والتـفـكه ، وانما لغرض عظيم هو تثبيت فؤاد رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وأفئدة المؤمنين معه.
فلو تأملت - يا أخي ! - قول الله - عز رجل - : ((قَالُوا حَرِّقُوهُ وانصُرُوا آلِـهَـتَـكُـمْ إن كُنتُمْ فَاعِلِينَ (68) قُلْنَا يَا نَارُ كُونِي بَرْداً وسـَلامـاً عَلَى إبْـرَاهِـيـمَ (69) وأَرَادُوا بِـهِ كَـيـْداً فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الأَخْسَرِينَ)) [الانبياء:68-70] ، قال ابن عباس : "كان آخر قول إبراهيم حين ألقي في النار : "حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل"" (5).
ألا تشعر بمعنى من معاني الثبات أمام الطغـيـان والعذاب يدخل نفسـك وأنت تتأمل هذه القصة ؟.
لو تدبرت قول الله - عز وجل - في قصة موسى : ((فَلَمَّا تَرَاءَى الجَـمـْعَانِ قَالَ أَصْحَابُ مُوسَى إنَّا لَمُدْرَكُونَ. قَالَ كَلاَّ إنَّ مَعِيَ رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ)) [الشعراء:61،62] ، ألا تحس بمعنى آخر من معاني الثبات عند ملاحقـة الظالميـن ، والـثـبات في لحظات الشدة وسط صرخات اليائسين وأنت تتدبر هذه القصة ؟.
لو استعرضت قصة سحرة فرعون ذلـك المـثـل العجيب للثلة التي تثبت على الحق بعدما تبين ، ألا ترى أن معنى عظيماً من معانى الـثـبات يستقر في النفس أمام تهديدات الظالم وهو يقول : ((قَالَ آمَنتُمْ لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ آذَنَ لَكُمْ إنَّهُ لَكَبـِيـرُكـُم  ُ الَذِي عَلَّمَكُمُ الـسِّحْرَ فَلأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وأَرْجُلَكُم مِّنْ خِلافٍ ولأُصَلِّبَنَّك  ُمْ فِي جُذُوعِ النَّخْلِ ولَتَعْلَمُنَّ أَيُّنَا أَشَدُّ عـَذَابـاً وأَبْقَى)) [طه:71] - ثبات القلة المؤمنة الذي لا يشوبه أدنى تراجع وهم يقولون : ((قَـالـُوا لَـن نُّؤْثِرَكَ عَلَى مَا جَاءَنَا مِنَ البَيِّنَاتِ والَّذِي فَطَرَنَا فَاقْضِ مَا أَنتَ قَاضٍ إنَّمَا تَقْضِي هَذِهِ الحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا)) [طه:72].
وهكذا قصة المؤمن في سورة يس ومؤمن آل فرعون وأصحاب الأخدود وغيرها يكاد الثبات يكون أعظم دروسها قاطبة. 
رابعاً : الدعاء :
من صفات عباد الله المؤمنين أنهم يتوجهون إلى الله بالدعاء أن يثبتهم : ((رَبَّـنـَا لا تُـزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إذْ هَدَيْتَنَا)) [آل عمران:8] ، ((رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْراً وثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا)) [البقرة:250].
ولما كانت "قلوب بني آدم كلها بين إصبعين من أصابع الرحمن كقلب واحد يصرفه حيث يشاء" (6) كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يكثر أن يقول : "يا مقـلـب القـلـوب والأبصار ثبت قلبي على دينك"(7).
خامساً : ذكر الله :
وهو من أعظم أسباب التثبيت وتأمل هذا الاقتران بين الأمرين في قوله - عز وجل - :(( يَا أَيُّهَا الَذِينَ آمَنُوا إذَا لَقِيتُمْ فِئَةً فَاثْبُتُوا واذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَثِيراً)) [الأنفال:45] فجعله الله من أعظم ما يعين على الثبات في الجهاد. "وتأمل أبدان فارس والروم كيف خانتهم أحوج ما كانوا إليها" (8) بالرغم من قلة عدد وعدة الذاكرين الله كثيراً.
وبماذا استعان يوسف - عليه السلام - في الثبات أمام فتنة المرأة ذات المنصب والجمال لما دعته إلى نفسها، ألم يدخل في حصن ((معاذ الله)) ؛ فتكسرت أمواج جنود الشهوات على أسوار حصنه ؟.
سادساً : الحرص على أن يسلك المسلم طريقاً صحيحاً :
والطريق الوحيد الصحيح الذي يجب على كل مسلم سلوكه هو طريق أهل السنة والجماعة طريق الطائفة المـنـصورة والفرقة الناجية ، ذو العقيدة الصافية والمنهج السليم واتباع السنة والدليل ، والتميز عن أعداء الله ومفاصلة أهل الباطل.
وإذا أردت أن تـعـرف قيمة هذا في الثبات فتأمل وسائل نفسك لماذا ضل كثير من السابقين واللاحقين وتحـيروا ولم تـثبـت أقدامهم على الصراط المستقـيم ولا ماتوا عليه ، أو وصلوا إليه بعدما انقضى جل عمرهم وأضاعوا أوقاتاً ثمينة من حياتهم ؟.
فـتـرى أحدهـم يـتـنـقل في منازل البدع والضلال من الفلسفة إلى عالم الكلام والاعتزال إلى التحريف إلى التصوف والتفويض والإرجاء... 
وهكذا أهل البدع يتحيـرون ويضـطـربون وانظر كيف حرم أهل الكلام الثـبات عند الممات فقال السلف : أكثر الناس شكاً عند الموت أهل الكلام.
لكن فكر وتدبر هل رجع أحد من أهل السنة والجماعة عن طريق سخطة بـعـد إذ وفـقـهه وسلكه ؟ فقد يتركه لأهواء وشهوات أو لشبهة عرضت لعقله الضعيف ، لكن لا يتركه لأنه قد رأى أصح منه أو تبين له بطلانه. ومصداق هذا مساءلة هرقل لأبـي سفـيـان عن أتـبــاع محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال هرقل لأبي سفيان : فهل يرتد أحد منهم سخطة لدينه بعد أن يدخل فيه ؟ قال أبو سفيان : لا. ثم قال هرقل : "وكذلك الإيـمـان حيـن تخـالـط بشاشته القلوب" (9).
سمعنا كثيراً عن كبار تنقلوا في منازل البدع أو هداهم الله فتركوا الباطل وانتقلوا إلى مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة ساخطين على مذاهبهم الأولى ، ولكن هل سمعنا العكس ؟! 
فإن أردت الثبات فعليك بسبيل المؤمنين.
- يتبع -
الهوامش:
1 - رواه الإمام أحمد والحاكم عن المقداد مرفوعاً ، صحيح الجامع (5023).
2 - رواه الطبراني عن أبي موسى مرفوعاً ، صحيح الجامع (2361).
3 - تفسير القرآن العظيم لابن كثير (8/446).
4- المصدر السابق (2/535).
5- الفتح (8/229). 
6- رواه الإمام أحمد ومسلم عن ابن عمر مرفوعاً.
7 - رواه الترمذي عن أنس مرفوعاً ، صحيح الجامع (7864).
8 - ما بين القوسين مقتبس من كلام ابن القيم - رحمه الله - في "الداء والدواء".
9- رواه البخاري ، الفتح (1/31).

----------


## محمد عبد المجيد

الثبات على دين الله
-2-
محمد صالح المنجد
التربية: التربية الإيمانية العلمية الواعية المتدرجة عامل أساسي من عوامل الثبات .
الـتـربـيـة الإيـمـانـيـة: التي تحيي القـلـب والضمير بالخوف والرجاء والمحبة ، المنافية للجفاف الناتج من البعد عن نصوص القرآن والـسـنـة، والعكوف على أقاويل الرجال .
التربية العلمية: القائمة على الدليل الصحيح ، المنافية للتقليد والإمعية الذميمة.
التربية الواعية: الـتـي تعـرف سـبـيـل المجـرمين، وتدرس خطط أعداء الإسلام، وتحيط بالواقع علماً ، وبالأحداث فهماً وتقويماً ، المنافية للانغلاق والتقوقع على البيئات الصغيرة المحدودة.
التربية المتدرجة: التي تسير بالمسلم شيئاً فشيئاً، تـرتـقـي بـه فـي مـدارج كماله بتخطيط موزون ، والمنافية للارتجال والتسرع والقفزات المحطِّمة.
ولكي ندرك أهمية هذا العنصر من عناصر الثبات ، فلنعد إلى سيرة رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ونسائل أنفسنا: ما هو مصدر ثبات صحابة النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في مـكـة إبَّـان فـتـرة الاضـطـهـاد؟ كيف ثبت بلال وخباب ومصعب وآل ياسر وغـيـرهـم مـن المستضعفين وحتى كبار الصحابة في حصار الشِّعب وغيره؟ هل يمكن أن يكون ثباتهم بغير تربية عميقة من مشكاة الـنـبـوة ثقَّـلت شخصياتهم؟ لنأخذ رجلاً صحابياً مثل:خباب ابن الأرت -رضي الله عنه- الذي كانت مولاته تُحْمي أسياخ الحديد حتى تحمَر ،ثم تطرحه عليها عاري الظهر فلا يطفئها إلا ودك (شحم) ظهره حين يسيل عليها ، ما الذي جعله يصبر على هذا كله؟ و"بلال" تحت الصخرة في الرمضاء،و"سميَّ  " في الأغلال والسلاسل... وسؤال منبثق من موقف آخر في العهد المدني ، من الذين ثبتوا مع النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في حنين لما انهزم أكثر المسلمين؟ هل هم مسلمة الفتح الذين خرج أكثرهم طلباً للغنائم ،وحديثو العهد بالإسلام؟ كلا... إن غالب من ثبت هم أولئك الصفوة المؤمنة التي تلقت قدراً عظيماً من التربية على رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، لو لم تكن هناك تربية تُرى هل سيثبت هؤلاء؟
ثامناً - الثقة بالطريق:
لا شك أنه كلما ازدادت الثقة بالطريق الذي يسلكه المسلم كان ثباته عليه أكبر... ولهذا وسائل منها: 
- استشعار أن الصراط المستقيم الذي تسلكه ليس جديداّ ولا وليد قرنك وزمانك ، وإنما هو طريق عتيق(1) ،قد سار فيه من قبل من الأنبياء والصديقين والعلماء والشهداء والصالحين ، فتزول غربتك ، وتتبدل وحشتك أُنساً ، وكآبتك فرحاً وسروراً ، لأنك تشعر بأن أولئك كلهم أخوة لك في الطريق والمنهج.
- الشعور بالاصطفاء ، قال الله -عز وجل-: ((الحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ وسَلامٌ عَلَى عِبَادِهِ الَذِينَ اصْطَفَى)) [النمل:59] ، ((ثُمَّ أَوْرَثْنَا الكِتَابَ الَذِينَ اصْطَفَيْنَا مِنْ عِبَادِنَا)) [ فاطر:32 ] ،((وكَذَلِكَ يَجْتَبِيكَ رَبُّكَ ويُعَلِّمُكَ مِن تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ)) [يوسف:6 ]... وكما أن الله اصطفى الأنبياء؛ فللصالحين نصيب من ذلك الاصطفاء وهو: ما ورثوه من علوم الأنبياء.
ماذا يكون شعورك لو أن الله خلقك جماداً ، أو حيواناً ، أو كافراً ملحداً ، أو داعية إلى بدعة ، أو فاسقاً، أو مسلماً غير داعية لإسلامه ، أو داعية في طريق متعدد الأخطاء؟ 
ألا ترى أن شعورك باصطفاء الله لك ؛ وأن جعلك داعية من دعاة أهل السنة والجماعة من عوامل ثباتك على منهجك وطريقك؟ 
تاسعاً - الالتفاف حول العناصر المثبتة:
تلك العناصر التي من صفاتها ما أخبرنا به -عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"إن من الناس ناساً مفاتيح للخير مغاليق للشر"(2). 
البحث عن العلماء والصالحين والدعاة المؤمنين ، والالتفاف حولهم معينٌ كبير على الثبات، حتى قال بعض السلف: ثبَّت الله المسلمين برجلين :"أبي بكر" يوم الردة ، و"الإمام أحمد" يوم المحنة.
وهنا تبرز الأخوة الإسلامية كمصدر أساسي للتثبيت ، فإخوانك الصالحون هم العون لك في الطريق ، والركن الشديد الذي تأوي إليه؛ فيثبتونك بما معهم من آيات الله والحكمة... الْزمْهم وِعِش في أكنافهم، وإياك والوحدة فتخطفك الشياطين.
عاشراً - الثقة بنصر الله وأن المستقبل للإسلام:
نحتاج إلى الثبات كثيراً عند تأخر النصر ، حتى لا تزل الأقدام بعد ثبوتها. قال تعالى:((وكَأَيِّ   مِّن نَّبِيٍّ قَاتَلَ مَعَهُ رِبِّيُّونَ كَثِيرٌ فَمَا وهَنُوا لِمَا أَصَابَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ومَا ضَعُفُوا ومَا اسْتَكَانُوا واللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الصَّابِرِينَ * ومَا كَانَ قَوْلَهُمْ إلاَّ أَن قَالُوا رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وإسْرَافَنَا فِي أَمْرِنَا وثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وانصُرْنَا عَلَى القَومِ الكَافِرِينَ * فَآتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ ثَوَابَ الدُّنْيَا وحُسْنَ ثَوَابِ الآخِرَةِ)) [ال عمران:146-148].
ولما أراد رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أن يثبت أصحابه المعذبين أخبرهم بأن المستقبل للإسلام في أوقات التعذيب والمحن ؛ فماذا قال؟
جاء في حديث خباب عند البخاري:"ليتمن الله هذا الأمر، حتى يسير الراكب من صنعاء إلى حضرموت لا يخاف إلا الله والذئب على غنمه"(3).
فعرْض أحاديث البشارة بأن المستقبل للإسلام على الناشئة مهمٌّ في تربيتهم على الثبات.
حادي عشر- معرفة حقيقة الباطل وعدم الاغترار به:
في قول الله -عز وجل-:((لا يَغُرَّنَّكَ تَقَلُّبُ الَذِينَ كَفَرُوا فِي البِلادِ)) [ال عمران:196 ] تسريةٌ عن المؤمنين وتثبيت.
وفي قوله -عز وجل-: ((فَأَمَّا الزَّبَدُ فَيَذْهَبُ جُفَاءً)) [الرعد:17 ] عبرةٌ لأولي الألباب في عدم الخوف من الباطل والاستسلام له.
ومن طريقة القرآن فضحُ أهل الباطل وتعريةُ أهدافهم ووسائلهم ((وكَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ ولِتَسْتَبِينَ سَبِيلُ المُجْرِمِينَ)) [الأنعام:55 ]، حتى لا يؤخذ المسلمون على حين غرة ، وحتى يعرفوا من أين يؤتى الإسلام، وكم سمعنا ورأينا حركات تهاوت ودعاة زلت أقدامهم ؛ ففقدوا الثبات لما أتوا من حيث لم يحتسبوا بسبب جهلهم بأعدائهم.
الثاني عشر - استجماع الأخلاق المعينة على الثبات:
وعلى رأسها: الصبر ، ففي حديث الصحيحين:"ما أُعطي أحدٌ قط خيراً وأوسع من الصبر" ،وأشد الصبر: عند الصدمة الأولى ، وإذا أصيب المرء بما لم يتوقع تحصل النكسة ويزول الثبات إذا عُدم الصبر. تأمل فيما قاله ابن الجوزي -رحمه الله-: ( رأيت كبيراً قارب الثمانين وكان يحافظ على الجماعة، فمات ولدٌ لابنته، فقال: ما ينبغي لأحدٍ أن يدعو ، فإنه ما يستجيب. ثم قال: إن الله تعالى يعاند فما يترك لنا ولداً)(4). تعالى الله عن قوله علواً كبيراً.
لما أُصيب المسلمون في أُحد لم يكونوا ليتوقعوا تلك المصيبة لأن الله وعدهم بالنصر ، فعلمهم الله بدرس شديد بالدماء والشهداء: ((أَوَ لَمَّا أَصَابَتْكُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَدْ أَصَبْتُم مِّثْلَيْهَا قُلْتُمْ أَنَّى هَذَا قُلْ هُوَ مِنْ عِندِ أَنفُسِكُمْ)) [آل عمران:165 ]. 
ماذا حصل من عند أنفسهم:
- فشلتم ،
- وتنازعتم في الأمر ، 
- وعصيتم ،
- منكم من يريد الدنيا.
مواطن الثبات:
وهي كثيرة تحتاج إلى تفصيلٍ ، نكتفي بسرد بعضها في هذا المقام:
أولاً: الثبات في الفتن:
التقلبات التي تصيب القلوب سببها الفتن ، فإذا تعرض القلب لفتن السراء والضراء فلا يثبت إلا أصحاب البصيرة الذين عمّر الإيمان قلوبهم. ومن أنواع الفتن:
- فتن المال: ((ومِنْهُم مَّنْ عَاهَدَ اللَّهَ لَئِنْ آتَانَا مِن فَضْلِهِ لَنَصَّدَّقَنَّ ولَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ * فَلَمَّا آتَاهُم مِّن فَضْلِهِ بَخِلُوا بِهِ وتَوَلَّوْا وهُم مُّعْرِضُونَ)) [التوبة:75-76 ]. 
- فتنة الجاه: ((واصْبِرْ نَفْسَكَ مَعَ الَذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُم بِالْغَدَاةِ والْعَشِيِّ يُرِيدُونَ وجْهَهُ ولا تَعْدُ عَيْنَاكَ عَنْهُمْ تُرِيدُ زِينَةَ الحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ولا تُطِعْ مَنْ أَغْفَلْنَا قَلْبَهُ عَن ذِكْرِنَا واتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ وكَانَ أَمْرُهُ فُرُطاً)) [الكهف:28 ] 
- فتنة الزوجة: ((إنَّ مِنْ أَزْوَاجِكُمْ وَأَوْلادِكُمْ عَدُواً لَّكُمْ فَاحْذَرُوهُمْ)) [التغابن:14 ].
- فتنة الأولاد:"الولد مجبنة مبخلة محزنة" (5).
- فتنة الاضطهاد والطغيان والظلم: ويمثلها أروع تمثيل قول الله -عز وجل-:((قُتِلَ أَصْحَابُ الأُخْدُودِ * النَّارِ ذَاتِ الوَقُودِ * إذْ هُمْ عَلَيْهَا قُعُودٌ * وهُمْ عَلَى مَا يَفْعَلُونَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ شُهُودٌ * ومَا نَقَمُوا مِنْهُمْ إلاَّ أَن يُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ العَزِيزِ الحَمِيدِ * الَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَوَاتِ والأَرْضِ واللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ)) [البروج:4-5 ]. 
وروى البخاري عن خباب -رضي الله عنه- قال: شكونا إلى رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وهو متوسد برده في ظل الكعبة. فقال -عليه السلام-: "قد كان من قبلكم يؤخذ الرجل فيحفر له في الأرض ، فيجعل فيها فيؤتى بالمنشار ، فيوضع على رأسه فيجعل نصفين ويمشط بأمشاط الحديد ، ما دون لحمه وعظمه، ما يبعده عن دينه...". 
- فتنة الدجال: وهي أعظم فتن المحيا: "يا أيها الناس ؛ إنها لم تكن فتنة على وجه الأرض منذ ذرأ الله آدم أعظم من فتنة الدجال... يا عباد الله ، أيها الناس ؛ فاثبتوا ، فإني سأصفه صفة لم يصفها إياه قبل نبيٌّ..."(6).
وعن مراحل ثبات القلوب وزيغها أمام الفتن: يقول النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "تعرض الفتن على القلوب عرض الحصير عوداً عوداً ، فأي قلب أُشربها نكتت في قلبه نكتة سوداء ، وأي قلب أنكرها نكتت فيه نكتة بيضاء ، حتى يصير القلب أبيض مثل الصفا ؛لا تضره فتنة ما دامت السموات والأرض ، والآخر أسود مُربَّداً كالكوز مُجَخِّياً لا يعرف معروفاً ولا ينكر منكراً، إلا ما أُشرب من هواه"(7).
ثانياً: الثبات في الجهاد:
((يَا أَيُّهَا الَذِينَ آمَنُوا إذَا لَقِيتُمْ فِئَةً فَاثْبُتُوا)) [الأنفال:45 ].
ثالثاً: الثبات على المنهج:
((مِنَ المُؤْمِنِينَ رِجَالٌ صَدَقُوا مَا عَاهَدُوا اللَّهَ عَلَيْهِ فَمِنْهُم مَّن قَضَى نَحْبَهُ ومِنْهُم مَّن يَنتَظِرُ ومَا بَدَّلُوا تَبْدِيلاً)) [الأحزاب:23 ] ، مبادئهم أغلى من أرواحهم ، إصرار لا يعرف التنازل...
رابعاً: الثبات عند الممات:
((إنَّ الَذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا تَتَنَزَّلُ عَلَيْهِمُ المَلائِكَةُ أَلاَّ تَخَافُوا ولا تَحْزَنُوا وأَبْشِرُوا بِالْجَنَّةِ الَتِي كُنتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ)) [ فصلت:30 ].
اللهم اجعلنا منهم ، اللهم إنا نسألك الثبات في الأمر والعزيمة على الرشد ،وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.
الهوامش:
1- عتيق: صفة مدح ، مثل:((وليطوفوا بالبيت العتيق)) ، "عليكم بالأمر العتيق". 
2- حسن. رواه ابن ماجه عن أنس مرفوعاُ. صحيح الجامع (9 221).
3- البخاري.
4- "الثبات عند الممات" لابن الجوزي.
5- صحيح الجامع (7037).
6- رواه ابن ماجه والحاكم عن أبي أمامة. صحيح الجامع (7752).
7- رواه أحمد ومسلم عن حذيفة مرفوعاً.

----------


## محمد عبد المجيد

*شيخنا الفاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
-هذه باقة من بعض رسائل الشيخ محمد المنجد،فأرجو أن تتقبل هديتي.
أولاً:-كيف نحمّل من الموقع من هذا الرابط
http://tootshamy.com/vb/showthread.php?t=770
ثانياً:-رابط الرسائل ها هو وجزاكم الله خيراً
http://www.tootshamy.com/thumbnails.php?album=109*

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الأخ محمد عبد المجيد ، بارك الله فيك ونفع بك .

----------


## لامية العرب

شيخنا الفاضل
بارك الله فيك 
 اللهم رحمتك نرجو لا تكلنا الى انفسنا طرفة عين يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير و  نفع بكم 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الأختين الفاضلتين : لامية العرب ، وأسماء جزاكن الله خيرًا وبارك فيكن .

----------


## إمام الأندلس

جزاك الله خيرا..وبارك الله فيك..

----------

